# Newark Winter 2009



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking February 7, 2009.

Same place.

Comments?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 2, 2008)

5x5 this time. ridiculous cut-off in a combined final is acceptable.


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

with enough judges & runners, that should be possible.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 2, 2008)

PATH sucks. NJ Transit all the way.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I would probably go. Newark Open 2008 was fun! 

And this time, you might need to make it a two day event. Just try to make it so no events are cut off, and more people get averages for 4x4, 5x5, and 3x3 OH...


----------



## jcuber (Dec 2, 2008)

Great! I'll be there! It'll be my first competition. Yes, I would add the 5x5 if it wasn't there last time. If it is two days, try and make it the 7th and 8th, because I have school, unfortunately.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 2, 2008)

BTW, where was it last time and does it cost to compete?


----------



## Kian (Dec 2, 2008)

Kyle and I will surely be there.

And, as always, I'm willing to judge, scramble, and/or be a runner whenever I can.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2008)

Joy to me!!!
perfect date. I will be there with a magic that has a full set of strings. unlike last time


----------



## jcuber (Dec 2, 2008)

Kian said:


> Kyle and I will surely be there.
> 
> And, as always, I'm willing to judge, scramble, and/or be a runner whenever I can.



I forgot that you can compete and still volunteer. I'm willing to volunteer as well as compete.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> blah blah blah...
> And this time, you might need to make it a two day event. blah blah blah.....



I second that.


----------



## Kian (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm sure the logistics of a two day event would be pretty taxing on Bob, guys. We should just be happy that he is again willing to organize and be the delegate for yet another competition. He's always a happy host.

Ok not "happy", but he hosts... .


----------



## flee135 (Dec 2, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > blah blah blah...
> ...



If it's a two-day event, I may come. New Jersey is quite a drive from Maryland, but if the competition's also on the 8th, I might be able to convince my parents that a trip there would be a great birthday present.


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

library isn't open on Sunday so it's a 1-day competition.

If approved, it will be Feb. 7, 2009.
Events: 2,3,4,5,oh,bld,magic,mmagic,sq1,pyr
Reg: $5 + $3 each additional
It's on 2 months less notice than Newark Open 2008, so there should be less competitors. Also, competitions are running more efficiently so we should get through everything. I didn't have to cut any events at Newark Open...it was just really hard to get a 4x4 average.


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

Kian said:


> I'm sure the logistics of a two day event would be pretty taxing on Bob, guys. We should just be happy that he is again willing to organize and be the delegate for yet another competition. He's always a happy host.
> 
> Ok not "happy", but he hosts... .



I have to smile. If I don't smile, I'll cry.


----------



## Kian (Dec 2, 2008)

HAHA! I just checked the results for 2008. Yeah I'd say three averages out of 26 is pretty rough!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob said:


> library isn't open on Sunday so it's a 1-day competition.
> 
> If approved, it will be Feb. 7, 2009.
> Events: 2,3,4,5,oh,bld,magic,mmagic,sq1,pyr
> ...



good enough for me. I will be there to help out. Less people=more averages.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 2, 2008)

haha, ok, one day event is good too. I may or may not be there, but I'm definitely considering


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob can you more tables available??

Other than the competition stations and the judges tables there was only 1 other table that all the "fast kids" took


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Bob can you more tables available??
> 
> Other than the competition stations and the judges tables there was only 1 other table that all the "fast kids" took



How many extra tables should I request? Extra tables mean less seats...and last time we ran out of seats.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Bob can you more tables available??
> ...



considering that there might be less people lets say 30-45 people compared to the 60 something people there last time. I'd say another 2-4 will suffice.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 2, 2008)

It's at the Newark Public library, right?


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

Thundercats are GO!


----------



## Siraj A. (Dec 2, 2008)

I might be able to go, as long as there's Pyraminx for me to win and the 4x4 cut-off time is not 1:15 haha.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 2, 2008)

What are the cut-off times going to be for every event, anyway?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll have to see if I can make it. Most likely I can.

Yea, more tables would be great. 2 tables are just not enough. If its the same venue we should make use of the space behind the registration table and put the extra tables there.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 2, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> I might be able to go, as long as there's Pyraminx for me to win and the 4x4 cut-off time is not 1:15 haha.



That heavily depends on whether or not my interests change. If I get more interested in pyraminx, I'll be able to master my method and average sub-6 by then.
If my interests stay the same, I'll sub-8.
If I lose interest in it as expected, I'll be averaging around 11.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 2, 2008)

Darn it Patrick, I thought I'd get a chance at magic this time 

you planning to get an official sub .90 avg?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 2, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Darn it Patrick, I thought I'd get a chance at magic this time
> 
> you planning to get an official sub .90 avg?



Hopefully . I'll be happy with any sub-WR time though...


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 3, 2008)

Wait a second.... looked at the date, February 7, 2008. I can't go


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 3, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Wait a second.... looked at the date, February 7, 2008. I can't go



That blows...


EDIT- BOB~can you also post up the results on a wall or something? so people won't leave when they won something and didn't know so they just left expecting nothing (like me )


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 3, 2008)

More tables, please!


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2008)

Screw tables, let's have a real man's competition. No chairs either. And 20 push ups in between each solve!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 3, 2008)

Kian said:


> Screw tables, let's have a real man's competition. No chairs either. And 20 push ups in between each solve!



Only 20?

(too short)


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2008)

Good call Patrick, what was I thinking? 20 ONE HAND push ups.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll probably come if there's 5x5. Especially if I fail at 5x5 this weekend. I won't come if there isn't at least 1 chair for me though... And, I can't do push-ups.


----------



## Bob (Dec 3, 2008)

ok, competition is announced. you can preregister at the WCA website:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewarkWinter2009


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 3, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I'll probably come if there's 5x5. Especially if I fail at 5x5 this weekend. I won't come if there isn't at least 1 chair for me though... And, I can't do push-ups.



well considering Ilkyoo scheduled 1 hour for 6 people to do 4x4, 1:15 for 6 people to do 5x5, and 45 minutes for 4 people to do BLD, I think we might have time for 5x5 finals if we need them.


As for this comp, I will be there, pending transportation(as always).


----------



## Bob (Dec 3, 2008)

Competition website has been changed:
http://www.speedcubing.us/newarkwinter2009.html


----------



## Bryan (Dec 4, 2008)

I might be able to make it...just need to find a place to crash.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 4, 2008)

There should be competitions in NJ when I'm actually there.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 4, 2008)

But really, if like 80% of people can sit at a table, that would be 1000 times more awesome than no tables at all.


----------



## Bob (Dec 4, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> But really, if like 80% of people can sit at a table, that would be 1000 times more awesome than no tables at all.



How many people fit at a table?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 5, 2008)

yay I preregistered already.



Bob said:


> How many people fit at a table?



6-8 people if you force them to sit next to people they don't know


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 5, 2008)

Bob said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > But really, if like 80% of people can sit at a table, that would be 1000 times more awesome than no tables at all.
> ...



Really depends how big the tables are. I like those round tables we had like the ones at Armonk, though...so like 6-8 people, yeah.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 5, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



Round tables take up more space per person though...
A rectangular table with the same perimeter (same number of people can use) as a circular table has less area.

Bob, if you could arrange for some kind of fractal table with an infinite perimeter in a finite area, that would be great.

I'd say 10 people could fit at the kind of tables you had at Newark without too much discomfort.


----------



## Bob (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.speedcubing.us/images/layout.bmp 

This is my proposal. The seating area consists of 150 seats or so.

Feedback?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2008)

good layout. how about one more open table below the computer and above the one table?

also...anyone willing to sell me any of the following

stackmat timer (any will do so that includes glow in the dark ones [used])
megaminx (again any minx will do [used])
sq-1 (preferably not one of the $1 or crappy ones)
pyraminx (as long as its not that broken)
master magic (or enough tiles to make one)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 11, 2008)

Bob said:


> http://www.speedcubing.us/images/layout.bmp
> 
> This is my proposal. The seating area consists of 150 seats or so.
> 
> Feedback?



Looks great. What are the numbers for?


----------



## BillB (Dec 11, 2008)

[Bob, if you could arrange for some kind of fractal table with an infinite perimeter in a finite area, that would be great.]

Tim, how many people could sit there?!

Bill


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 12, 2008)

grrr. I may have preregistered but my chances of going just went down to 60%


----------



## Bob (Dec 12, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedcubing.us/images/layout.bmp
> ...



The judging stations.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 19, 2008)

I know this should probably be in the buy/sell/trade section, but since it only pertains to those coming, is anyone willing to sell me:

Pyraminx (used if possible)-white or black
Megaminx (used if possible)-white or black
ES 4x4 (new if possible, one of the screws on mine won't adjust and I don't want to have to replace the core)-black preferrably
Type D DIY (used or new)-black or white preferrably

I don't have that much money so for me used is perferrable because of price.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 3, 2009)

i think that it looks amazing  i'm probably gonna go and do badly as god intended haha but that's ok...i love the experience


----------



## Bob (Jan 4, 2009)

** Update **

It appears as if we will not be able to have so many tables for competitors to hang out as I would like. There are nearly 60 competitors pre-registered and the competition is more than one month away. (In comparison, there were less than 40 total competitors preregistered for Newark Open 2008 but 64 competed). I will do what I can, but expect mostly seats and fewer tables so that no one has to stand.


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 4, 2009)

It's okay. Just get a bunch of chairs. BTW I'm going.


----------



## Bob (Jan 4, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> It's okay. Just get a bunch of chairs. BTW I'm going.



I know. You're also judging. I added you to the judging schedule.


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 4, 2009)

Am I only judging certain events or all of them?


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm going to the newark winter 2008 competitions.
But I don't know if I was signed up for the competiton.
I hope jcuber sign me to the competition. sigh..

When any competition will do wooden puzzles for speed?


----------



## Bob (Jan 4, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> I'm going to the newark winter 2008 competitions.
> But I don't know if I was signed up for the competiton.
> I hope jcuber sign me to the competition. sigh..



Neither do I because I don't know who you are. You can check this page:
http://www.speedcubing.us/competitors.html

...and the competition will be in 2009


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey bob,

wanna try and make at least a 6x6 mean. Sub-4 to get your 2nd and 3rd solves. That way, I'll have an automatic 6x6 WR


----------



## Bob (Jan 4, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Hey bob,
> 
> wanna try and make at least a 6x6 mean. Sub-4 to get your 2nd and 3rd solves. That way, I'll have an automatic 6x6 WR



If it is official by then, I will try to arrange something for you, but things are VERY tight as it is (look at the schedule and look at our numbers). Even though I don't have you in the judging schedule per se, I think I will try to keep you somewhat busy when you are not competing...we added 5x5 and it's messing everything up!


----------



## BillB (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll do 6x6.

Bill


----------



## Kian (Jan 5, 2009)

bob, you can add me to judge or scramble for whatever you need, of course. i'm excited for how many people are signed up but this is going to require a great deal of cooperation on everyone's part.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bob said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to the newark winter 2008 competitions.
> ...


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 6, 2009)

Try signing yourself up, it isn't that hard.


----------



## Kian (Jan 15, 2009)

75 Registered.

Wow. 

My condolences, Bob.


----------



## Bob (Jan 15, 2009)

Kian said:


> 75 Registered.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> My condolences, Bob.



Yeah. There is a chance we will be cutting one round of 3x3 to compensate for the addition of 5x5 and clock. An alternative would be to make the first round a qualification round (for example, sub-18 average automatically advances), but I'm not sure what I want to do yet.

We've been getting at least two more registers per day for the past week or so, so at this rate, there will be 100 competitors and every event will be best of 1. (I'm being somewhat sarcastic here.)


----------



## Kian (Jan 15, 2009)

is the room big enough to handle 100+ people?

but yeah, I imagine best of 1 is going to be likely for most things.


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe you can keep the three rounds of 3x3 but for the first round take 2 or 3 solves from everyone and take their best solve .... not that accurate but it could be the difference between 5x5 and no 5x5, or a 1:15 cutoff time for 4x4 ( dun dun dunnnnnnn...)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2009)

Bob, I highly suggest against 3 rounds of 3x3. As you obviously care for other events, I don't think there is a valid reason for 3 rounds. 2 rounds is plenty enough and allows for another 30 minutes or more free. I would even suggest making the final top 8 even with 2 rounds, due to the amount of people.


----------



## Bob (Jan 16, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Bob, I highly suggest against 3 rounds of 3x3. As you obviously care for other events, I don't think there is a valid reason for 3 rounds. 2 rounds is plenty enough and allows for another 30 minutes or more free. I would even suggest making the final top 8 even with 2 rounds, due to the amount of people.



Yeah, I am leaning towards cutting a round of 3x3. Even with 12 or 16 competitors in the final, I think it would be okay. That would take no more than 30 minutes, so it would save me at least a half hour. I do not think we will be cutting any events and should offer average of 5 wherever possible (with probably combined finals for 4x4, 5x5, OH, and maybe even 2x2?). We will have 10-12 stations, but will we always have 10-12 judges? 

I will see how things go at SF2009. Larger competition with shorter schedule and more events. Maybe Lucas will show me something new. (Though having CalTeam kind of helps).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 18, 2009)

can't make it...  wrists are too bad to compete


----------



## jcuber (Jan 18, 2009)

Concering the thing about shoot not being signed up:

Shoot's parents want his name online as little as possible, so I arranged for him to be pre-registered without it being shown on the comp. website. (His results will still be posted) There was a misunderstanding that led him to believe I had lied and not signed him up, but that was not the case. Shoot, to verify this story (and most importantly the fact that I am not a liar) please post below confirming it.

If we do 6x6 I want to go first so I can say I held a WR, even if it was only for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> If we do 6x6 I want to go first so I can say I held a WR, even if it was only for like 5 minutes.



Too bad you are a few hours behind Norrköping Open, I think we are having 6x6 and 7x7 on the Saturday. But I dont remember how WRs are counted since Norrköping is a two day competition.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 18, 2009)

Henrik said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > If we do 6x6 I want to go first so I can say I held a WR, even if it was only for like 5 minutes.
> ...



Even so, I could say I was VERY close to holding a WR.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 18, 2009)

Henrik said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > If we do 6x6 I want to go first so I can say I held a WR, even if it was only for like 5 minutes.
> ...



And the fact that there's most likely going to be a very low cut off(probably around 3:30).


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2009)

and the fact that a record is not officially a record until the entire round it has been set in is complete.

"9i2) Regional records are recognised at the end of a round. If a record is broken twice or more in a round, only the latter is recognised."


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> and the fact that a record is not officially a record until the entire round it has been set in is complete.
> 
> "9i2) Regional records are recognised at the end of a round. If a record is broken twice or more in a round, only the latter is recognised."



Except for the fact that that was removed from the 2009 draft of the regulations. 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/regulations2009.html#events


----------



## Kian (Jan 18, 2009)

touche, sir.


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 24, 2009)

wow i think that this competition may have over 100 people in 3x3. May that be a record for a non world competition? stupid question but curiosity killed the cat


----------



## Kian (Jan 24, 2009)

hippo,

well it probably won't have 100 people. the additions have been pretty slow over recent days. either way though, it will not be a record.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php

That being said, this may be the biggest competition ever held in the Northeast US, so that's quite an accomplishment. It still needs a few more people to beat the Princeton Open 2008, though.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 25, 2009)

Man, I'll see what I can do in trying to come. But even if I can't, I wish you guys luck 

EDIT: Just got my new pb: 28.60!!!!!!!!! lskdjfsdalfusdt


----------



## Bob (Jan 26, 2009)

I just placed an order. We will have 10 displays, 12 timers, and 15 stopwatches. It is sort of what's necessary for 85 competitors and counting...


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 28, 2009)

I want to go to this competition, but I really can't afford to buy a hotel room right now. I would probably be able to go if it weren't for that. Are there any cubers near Newark that would possibly be willing to let me stay with them? I would probably be there for Friday and Saturday night and leave sometime Sunday afternoon. If anybody is willing, either post here or send me a pm. I would really appreciate it!


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> hippo,
> 
> well it probably won't have 100 people. the additions have been pretty slow over recent days. either way though, it will not be a record.
> 
> ...



HHmmmmmm, I think there will be 100 people, only because its already up to 88 and i highly doubt it will stay there all the way to the competition day. Even if it does I really don't think that only 12 people wouldn't pre-register. anyway it doesn't really matter.... just my opinion


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2009)

you could be right hippo, but normally a few less people come than actually register, too.

either way, it won't be the biggest competition, but it will be the biggest in the northeast!


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmmmm, now that i think about, does anyone remember the pleasantville competition in '07 i believe? There is a small chance I might bring myself to it to get a competetion there in the fall or sometime. Its literally a 2 minute walk from my house ... wow i really wish i was into cubing back then


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> you could be right hippo, but normally a few less people come than actually register, too.


Not true. Last Newark competition, 40 pre-registered and we got 64, only 35 of whom had pre-registered.



"Kian said:


> either way, it won't be the biggest competition, but it will be the biggest in the northeast!


true



jcuber said:


> So when is the next Newark competition, bob?


you're assuming there will be one.  maybe june or july.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever had a competition at their/someone else's house?

Just wondering.


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 28, 2009)

I doubt there has been an official one, but there have been "meetings" at peoples houses all the time.


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm, wow, bob. 

i REALLY hope that doesn't happen again.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 28, 2009)

I should sooo have an official competition at my house during school hours and if a truancy officer shows up, I would just say that if we are solving the rubik's cube as fast as we are, we really don't need to be in school. If he objected to that, I would hand him a scrambled cube and when he couldn't solve it I would say "your not in school".


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I should sooo have an official competition at my house during school hours and if a truancy officer shows up, I would just say that if we are solving the rubik's cube as fast as we are, we really don't need to be in school. If he objected to that, I would hand him a scrambled cube and when he couldn't solve it I would say "your not in school".



Yes ... awesome idea


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 29, 2009)

i hate how i can't go to this now. maybe the next one again.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I should sooo have an official competition at my house during school hours and if a truancy officer shows up, I would just say that if we are solving the rubik's cube as fast as we are, we really don't need to be in school. If he objected to that, I would hand him a scrambled cube and when he couldn't solve it I would say "your not in school".



............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...................................../
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,__......`,.................................
...................`=~-,,.,...............................
................................`:,,...........................`..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_..........._,-%.......`
...................................,


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmm ethan, i don't know what to take from that... have any words?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 29, 2009)

Is the hand holding a cube? It looks like a ball.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Is the hand holding a cube? It looks like a ball.



It's neither.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Is the hand holding a cube? It looks like a ball.



No, its a palm hitting his face in a style known as a "facepalm."

if you still can't make out that picture, try this one:


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I should sooo have an official competition at my house during school hours and if a truancy officer shows up, I would just say that if we are solving the rubik's cube as fast as we are, we really don't need to be in school. If he objected to that, I would hand him a scrambled cube and when he couldn't solve it I would say "*your* not in school".



Stay in school.


----------



## James Kobel (Jan 29, 2009)

It's not like they teach grammar in public schools anymore anyway.


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Has anyone ever had a competition at their/someone else's house?
> 
> Just wondering.



Maybe this summer at my house. We can have a pool party/BBQ.  It's a good 5 minutes away from the Newark Public Library.

Jules, you are so sure you will not be present that I can unregister you? I already have time sheets made up and everything. If you're not there, it will mess up the whole day!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever had a competition at their/someone else's house?
> ...



yup please unregister me. I will not mess up the day for everyone. I will, however, make the effort to go on the next competition in newark or at bob's house


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> yup please unregister me. I will not mess up the day for everyone. I will, however, make the effort to go on the next competition in newark or at bob's house



Okay, I took you off the registration and burned your score cards. The day is saved.

Stopwatches came today! We now have something like 15 stopwatches, so even if the judges walk away with them, Jaclyn won't get TOO mad...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2009)

you better hope she doesn't read this bob...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 30, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Is the hand holding a cube? It looks like a ball.



Are you kidding me?


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Bob,

I just saw how many people are registered for this competition (its crazy how successful it has become), and realized that its going to be hard to fit everything in. With that said, can you please remove me from the 3x3 blind event because I don't want to take up every ones time. Thanks.

Doug Gromek


----------



## hippofluff (Jan 31, 2009)

Bob, honestly how many people do you think you can fit in your house?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 1, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> Bob, honestly how many people do you think you can fit in your house?



It could be the Bob Invitational


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 4, 2009)

How many 3x3 rounds will there be? Bob, you said maybe two on the thread but on the newark 2009 homepage it says there will be 3 rounds


----------



## Bob (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not sure. I'll make a final decision on that by Friday.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok thanks, will it be posted on the site so I can check in the morning? or may you please post it on here?


----------



## Bob (Feb 4, 2009)

probably both


----------



## Bob (Feb 4, 2009)

Last day to pre-register is tomorrow (Thursday). Anyone not registered by then will have to pay steeper registration fees.


----------



## Kian (Feb 4, 2009)

ninety freaking nine.

wow.


----------



## Bob (Feb 5, 2009)

one hundred two. (there is one competitor not on the list because he did not want his name displayed)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm quite afraid of the number of people. This should be an interesting competition.

All I have to say is, good luck Bob!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 5, 2009)

wow good thing I'm not going. Too many people


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 5, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> I'm quite afraid of the number of people. This should be an interesting competition.
> 
> All I have to say is, good luck Bob!



I agree 100%. I think everything will go well but in the future a two day competition might need to be thought about. On another subject, I've been reading about some sort of a "clone" mefferts 4x4 for $8 on the deal extreme website that is supposed to be godly. By chance does anyone have this cube and would let me try it at this competition? I am thinking of getting one but I would like to try it out first.


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob, do you sell DIY cube and others type of cube at the competition? If yes: how much do they costs?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 5, 2009)

Shoot- some people MAY have cubes for sale at the competition, but I am pretty sure that Bob will be too busy even if he had some for sale. Just bring money to the competition and hope for the best.


----------



## Bob (Feb 5, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Bob, do you sell DIY cube and others type of cube at the competition? If yes: how much do they costs?



I have only normal Rubik's Cubes in the hexagonal packaging. They will be selling for $10 each.


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, do you sell DIY cube and others type of cube at the competition? If yes: how much do they costs?
> ...



Nice! $2 dollars off the price from toys r us.($12.99), but it not a DIY cube


----------



## jcuber (Feb 5, 2009)

Shoot, remember I am getting you a C4Y DIY at the Fort Lee winter in a month.


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 5, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Shoot, remember I am getting you a C4Y DIY at the Fort Lee winter in a month.



But I have to pay you so you can give me the C4Y DIY.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 5, 2009)

Uh, last time there were ~60 competitors, and it was crowded. Now there is almost, and potentially could be, double that many competitors. How can we fit so many people in the library? Will it be in the same place as it was before?


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 6, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Uh, last time there were ~60 competitors, and it was crowded. Now there is almost, and potentially could be, double that many competitors. How can we fit so many people in the library? Will it be in the same place as it was before?


Lets just say you should be comfortable with being piled into the library with seven people touching you on all sides .....


----------



## jcuber (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe we could ask the cops to block of the street outside the library and have a block competition.


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Maybe we could ask the cops to block of the street outside the library and have a block competition.



yeah, cubing in the snow would certainly afford itself to good times...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 6, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Maybe we could ask the cops to block of the street outside the library and have a block competition.



You do that, I'll stay where it's warm.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 6, 2009)

Yea, but all of our times would be horrific because our cold fingers would be very lithargic and slow (probably spelt wrong)


----------



## jcuber (Feb 6, 2009)

I bet all the eskimo cubers would be very happy if we did that.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 6, 2009)

rofl, yea but too bad I'm not an "eskimo cuber"


----------



## jcuber (Feb 6, 2009)

Everyone start practicing with your hands in the freezer and maybe, just maybe, we'll beat those eskimo cubers.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 6, 2009)

hmmm, does this mean santa claus is an eskimo cuber?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 6, 2009)

No, he makes eskimo cubes of ice. He then sells them to rubik's and they re-sell them as "ice-cubes".


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 6, 2009)

0.o that was a good one not going to lie


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 6, 2009)

Seriously, though...It's going to be unbelievably crowded in there...We're going to need *a lot* of seats.
EDIT: When does the newark library open? I wanted to get there around 30 minutes early, but I heard that it doesn't open until 9:00 a.m. (which is when the comp starts)


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Seriously, though...It's going to be unbelievably crowded in there...We're going to need *a lot* of seats.
> EDIT: When does the newark library open? I wanted to get there around 30 minutes early, but I heard that it doesn't open until 9:00 a.m. (which is when the comp starts)



their website says it opens at 9am.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 6, 2009)

yea at the last newark a bunch of people were waiting outside before they opened the doors. It will be cold. And then they need to set up.


----------



## Bob (Feb 6, 2009)

Recall there was a large section of the room that was not used. We are taking advantage of this section with seats. There will be approximately 200 seats. If you brought a lot of friends or company, somebody will have to stand. Think, though. In the Exploratorium, there is approximately enough seats for 50-100 people. Granted, they can walk around and see more stuff at the Exploratorium, but people will have to bear with me on this one. It is very likely that I will pursue a larger venue for the next competition I host.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Bob if have me go first in clock I will gladly scramble for everyone the rest of the round in order to move things along. I seriously doubt that anyone there can scramble faster than me, and if we do it this way than its just one less thing for you to worry about.


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2009)

is there a parking lot at the library or a parking deck nearby or should i take the train and walk?


----------



## Bob (Feb 6, 2009)

I highly recommend public transportation, especially for you. Take NJ Transit to Newark Penn Station and then follow the directions I put on the website (I think there are some buses and a light rail). It's about a mile, so don't walk unless you are feeling adventurous. Sam did it last year.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 6, 2009)

I would encourage everyone (like me) to tell their parents to bring a portable chair, my dad is bringing a folding lounge chair and plans on falling asleep and going on his laptop


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2009)

Bob said:


> I highly recommend public transportation, especially for you. Take NJ Transit to Newark Penn Station and then follow the directions I put on the website (I think there are some buses and a light rail). It's about a mile, so don't walk unless you are feeling adventurous. Sam did it last year.



thanks bob. nj transit from new brunswick seems like a good call. i assume the light rail station is right at the train station. i'm sure i'll find it no problem.

thanks again, i'll cya tomorrow!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 6, 2009)

I won't be competing in Pyraminx, so Bob, can you take my name off?(John-Michael C.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a Pyraminx that I could borrow or buy at Newark?
Thanks in advanced!
StachuK1992


----------



## person917 (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm.. I'm still deciding if i should go or not. I may go so maybe I'd watch and learn a few things.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 7, 2009)

Bob said:


> It's on 2 months less notice than Newark Open 2008, so there should be less competitors.



lol


----------



## Kian (Feb 7, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > It's on 2 months less notice than Newark Open 2008, so there should be less competitors.
> ...



haha! i had been thinking about that comment the other day. hilarious.


----------



## BillB (Feb 7, 2009)

For those of us that are driving, is there a parking lot?

Bill


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes there is a parking lot next to the library. Also Bob, in an effort to save myself around ten thousand bucks, I registered again without OH and 4x4(they take the longest). Really, whats up with these super high registration fees?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 7, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Yes there is a parking lot next to the library. Also Bob, in an effort to save myself around ten thousand bucks, I registered again without OH and 4x4(they take the longest). Really, whats up with these super high registration fees?


Well for one, it may have driven some people away from actually going. And as you show very nicely, it prevents people from signing up to every event, taking up valuable time.

Also, if it was free, everyone may have signed up for everything they can solve, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Bob (Feb 7, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there is a parking lot next to the library. Also Bob, in an effort to save myself around ten thousand bucks, I registered again without OH and 4x4(they take the longest). Really, whats up with these super high registration fees?
> ...



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 7, 2009)

Imagine how many people would come/compete in more events if it were free!


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 7, 2009)

Nicely run!!! Good job everybody


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've got Dan's 3 WR 6x6 solves...uploading


----------



## Bob (Feb 8, 2009)

Results are posted. Email/PM me if you find mistakes and I will review them.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?eventId=666



I also did awesome in magic today.


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, congratz to Patrick on his new WR average of DNF And Dan, I should of beat youI hate plus 2sI know you brought me bad luck Dan..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 8, 2009)

i really thought you'd get a sub-1 avg on magic Patrick


----------



## Kian (Feb 8, 2009)

Story of the day- The return of Macky taking home the gold. The guy's still got it. Amazing.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 8, 2009)

3rd place in 2x2 really surprised me, I never practice that thing...
Maybe it's because I used one of Rowe's 2x2s, though, heh.

11.53 3x3 single was awesome for me. Extended cross + PLL skip.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?eventId=666




You know that makes you last in the world at 6x6 right?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, GREAT competition considering there were about 90ish competitors!
Sucks that I was off by .01 of a second to get into the final round though >.<


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?eventId=666
> ...



I see 2 DNFs for 6x6x6

Also, the 3x3 competition seemed really close! There were different winners every round. Too many good 3x3 people there. I only have like a 25% chance of making it into 2nd round even if I did go. Usually 2nd round is like 28s or better.


----------



## macky (Feb 8, 2009)

Fun competition! Thanks to Bob, and hats off for making it work with so many competitors.

@fanwuq: you should have talked to me! I don't know which guy you were.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalk up another win for Jake Milton!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 8, 2009)

macky said:


> Fun competition! Thanks to Bob, and hats off for making it work with so many competitors.
> 
> @fanwuq: you should have talked to me! I don't know which guy you were.





fanwuq said:


> Also, the 3x3 competition seemed really close! There were different winners every round. Too many good 3x3 people there. I only have like a 25% chance of making it into 2nd round *even if I did go.* Usually 2nd round is like 28s or better.



UPenn>Princeton


----------



## macky (Feb 8, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Chalk up another win for Jake Milton!



The name's Jake Melton, and I know him from middle school.


----------



## blah (Feb 8, 2009)

Macky's back!   

(Okay, so I'm kinda slow at getting such news...)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone know what happened to the 2x2 results? A lot of averages were changed, and a lot of rankings were changed...
Now I'm in 2nd?

(Also on the certificates, it says 'November 8th, 2008', lol)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 8, 2009)

Just curious - why the DNFs in 6x6x6? Was there a fairly strict maximum cutoff time?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Just curious - why the DNFs in 6x6x6? Was there a fairly strict maximum cutoff time?



four minutes, Patrick's last solve was 4:03.90, if I recall the .90 correctly.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 8, 2009)

It was 4:00

I was judging Milo, he might have been able to make it, but he had a bad pop and just stopped it there. As for Harry, he never had a chance.


----------



## BillB (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks to everybody involved in making this comp possible. It went smoothly considering the number of competitors.

BillB


----------



## Bob (Feb 9, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Anyone know what happened to the 2x2 results? A lot of averages were changed, and a lot of rankings were changed...
> Now I'm in 2nd?
> 
> (Also on the certificates, it says 'November 8th, 2008', lol)



Dan's times were entered wrong. I verified times last night so everything should be correct now.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> macky said:
> 
> 
> > Fun competition! Thanks to Bob, and hats off for making it work with so many competitors.
> ...



Macky:
I can't believe that you still remember me from the few emails a year ago! I'll definitely go to any competition in the area after March that is not SAT, AP test days, etc. I always try to talk to as many people at competitions as possible. Next time, I'll bring an extra cube for you to sign.

David: Congrats on your Clock NAR! What happened on the DNF?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 10, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > macky said:
> ...



I didnt start the timer... It was definitely my fastest too. If it wasn't a DNF I wouldve had a much better single in addition to the NAR avg. And I'm not sure where else to post this but my first retry of the scrambles was:

8.92, 8.59, (9.34), 8.67, (7.76) --> 8.73

no WRs, but close. I need to learn to relax.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 10, 2009)

This long without mention of the prizes? Really?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2009)

haha....the prizes WERE pretty sweet


----------



## MistArts (Feb 10, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> haha....the prizes WERE pretty sweet



I want to find out now!


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 10, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > haha....the prizes WERE pretty sweet
> ...



ok I'll spoil it

3rd- a #3 tennis ball on a string
2nd- a #2 pencil on a string
1st- A brass #1, like you would put on the front of a house. also, the winners (plus patrick in 6x6) got large boxes/bars or candy. I selected Tropical Mike and Ikes.

They never got the intended prizes from Seven Towns. I thought Bob and Jaclyn did a great job improvising awards so last minute.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, that's probably better than my "sandwich" and "box for your sandwich" award.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 10, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Jason Baum also got candy because Bob called him up by mistake and felt bad. 
Also, masterofthebass, I want my pencil!


----------



## jcuber (Feb 11, 2009)

There should be an award for 38th place in 3x3 and 16th place in 5x5. Look who got them and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 11, 2009)

So I get back to my apartment around 9:30 PM and I see on my TV stand (which contains no TV) this tennis ball with a string on it. And I'm thinking to myself, "WTF is this piece of garbage and why did Vic leave it here!"

And then I remembered this thread. Thank you speedsolving.com for solving the mystery of the tennis ball on the string.


----------

